# What shoes?!?!?



## Kels823 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have this forest green sweater dress in my closet that I LOVE but have NO clue what shoes to wear w/ it!!!!! I was thinking finding a darker shade of green.. but then I thought about chocolate brown (stickin w/ the whole earthy look)? I dont think Black would work.. Then I thought about like an Antique gold but I dont want it to look super gaudy or flashy, just simple and sexy.. So would you do the darker green shoes or another idea?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ne ideas would be appreciated.. Thx!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 16, 2007)

I think you could go anyway- black, brown or nude. 

It may depend on accessories and makeup a lot.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree forest green would be nice but browns or nudes WOULD LOOK HOT...or if u can find green and brown shoes would be cute too and i could pair that with brown corduroys...


----------



## somethingsinful (Mar 10, 2007)

what about a champagne shoe?


----------

